

Ask HN: Best Linux distro for an old Laptop - ImprovedSilence

So I'm looking for a simple and possibly lightweight Linux distro to run on my old laptop. (32-bit, 1Gb RAM, crummy processor)  It runs like a dog these days, and I'm in the market for something that isn't Ubuntu.  (for no real reason other than I've used Gnome, Unity, and now KDE on my desktop, and I like trying new things. And I'd prefer something that doesn't tax my struggle factory of a computer too much)<p>I also kicked around the idea of making it a server, and just letting it run, but I don't really have the need for that now, and the fan on this thing is like a helicopter taking off kind of annoying.
======
bcater
I have a similar laptop: 32-bit, 1Gb RAM, 1.6Ghz atom, purchased years ago on
the cheap. I run the latest Ubuntu desktop edition and am able to run
everything that I need (mostly Rails + remote services over SSH tunnels). I
can even stream Hulu, though the video does sometimes lag.

I don't have personal experience with any other distros, but a friend of mine
has an equally antiquated laptop running the latest Fedora which he claims is
better than an abacus. YMMV.

~~~
ImprovedSilence
I see. One reason I didn't want to go that route was that the Unity bar on the
left of the screen takes up too much space on a 13in screen, and I'm not
confident I can get the resolution to run right, cuz I can never quite get my
graphics card drivers sorted out right in Ubuntu.

~~~
tagawa
From the user login screen, select the classic desktop from the bar at the
bottom. This works well on my machine with roughly the same spec.

EDIT: Come to think of it, I think I heard they'd removed this in Ubuntu
11.10. It's there on 11.04, at least.

~~~
ImprovedSilence
It's in 11.10 too, it's the gear right in the login box, as opposed to the
bottom of the screen.

edit: I've become a fan of KDE recently, and I've been able to get it looking
and working the best, so that's what it is for now.

------
joebo
I have had good success with tinycore linux on underpowered machines

